# How to bypass "ALLOW_UNSUPPORTED_SYSTEM" in ports



## matto25 (Feb 1, 2017)

Hey everyone,

With the release of 11 you get the error 
	
	



```
ALLOW_UNSUPPORTED_SYSTEM
```
 When you try and build a port.. I know you can individually by adding "ALLOW_UNSUPPORTED_SYSTEM=yes" i think it is to each make but where can this be placed so you don't need to do this for each one? This is extra annoying when running something like `portupgrade -a` as nothing will make! I realize that I "SHOULD" upgrade to 11 however I tried on one machine and it blew up and then some and I am unable to install it from scratch on Hyper-V 2012R2 and the only fix for it that i've seen does not work so this is why I am asking!

Thanks

Matt


----------



## marino (Feb 1, 2017)

you put it in /etc/make.conf

Make sure to never, ever report a port building error as long as you use ALLOW_UNSUPPORTED_SYSTEM.  You are on your own, at your own risk, etc.


----------



## matto25 (Feb 1, 2017)

marino@ said:


> you put it in /etc/make.conf
> 
> Make sure to never, ever report a port building error as long as you use ALLOW_UNSUPPORTED_SYSTEM.  You are on your own, at your own risk, etc.



I figured that's where it went, thanks and yeah I understand the support issue not too worried about it..

Have a great day, thanks again.

Matt


----------



## SirDice (Feb 2, 2017)

matto25 said:


> With the release of 11 you get the error


This has nothing to do with the release of 11 but with the end-of-life of 9.x, 10.0, 10.1 and 10.2.



matto25 said:


> I realize that I "SHOULD" upgrade to 11


Upgrading to 10.3 will be fine too. It's supported until April 2018. Which will give you plenty of time to test 11.0. (And by that time 11.1 would have been released too).


----------

